
Google turns Firebase into its unified platform for mobile developers - johns
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/18/google-turns-firebase-into-its-unified-platform-for-mobile-developers/
======
lucasmullens
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11724540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11724540)

